# Split wf pearl pied X Cinnamon pearl pied



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

First hatchling today, and already the talk of the aviary. It's been visited by it's older half sister and another bird too.  Mama had a lutino mate last year, but I lost him this winter. I hadn't realized she'd paired up again until I candled her eggs and they were fertile. I just found out who the daddy was today when he was helping the little one out of it's egg.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww congrats! What a little cutie pie


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the baby, looks super cute!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah for the fuzzy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats to the lucky parents! and to you too


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Baby #2 is here, and surprise it's not a gray. It's a lutino I think. Which would make daddy WF split to lutino, pearl, & pied. There were also babies in both the other nests too


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

baby # 2 is here, and also babies in two other nests.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats they are so gorgeous


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Two more babies today, one in nest #2 and one in nest #3, so far for this pair, two grays and one lutino. One gray and 1 lutino in nest #1 and 2 grays in nest #2 Yay for fuzzies!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So many babies...I don't know if I would have enough time to kiss them all! Yes that's if definitely a lutino and super cute!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It's surprising because mom is cinnamon pearl pied and dad is WF split to pied and maybe pearl. I guess he's split to lutino too. The other lutino's mama is split to pied, whilst daddy is WF split pied and maybe pearl also. I think they are brothers. I guess they really are related to the lutino pearl hen I got with them. Which would make both little lutinos a girl  Hubby just asked how many more babies I'm expecting. I think he flipped when I told him about 9 lol I assured him I'd try better this year to find homes for them. (at least some of them)


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Yesterday's picture.. baby 1 is 71 grams at 18 days, & baby 2 is 57 grams at 16 days.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

awwwwwww how cute good luck with ur babies


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

oops I posted that pic to the wrong thread.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

awe you have very gorgeous babies there
too bad you live so far id buy one


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

12 babies in the aviary today and my little hand fed lutino pearl from last year, Emperor's sister, laid an egg today. She about took my hand off when I looked in the box. lol  She looks like she'll be a good mama. My only concern is I think Emperor might be the daddy. At first I thought he was gender confused as he was shacked up with another male, but she laid her egg in the same nest he's been playing house in. I hope the other male is the daddy. Emperor is only 11 months old and his sister is 10 months.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Babies are 10 and 6 weeks old today and I only have 3 out of the 12 left, 2 grays and 1 lutino. I think they didn't get enough to eat and starved. I do have 5 in one nest (two are fosters) and another two in another nest, one a lutino and eggs in two more nests so hopefully I'll have more to hand feed soon. I have my aviquarium fired up and is doing well keeping the lutino warm. She does not have a fully feathered body yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW, at least there are some babies...I have four at the moment, the youngest hatched today, a wf lutino (total surprise!) but I'm really trying not to get my hopes up in case something does go wrong.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I know two of the babies in the nest are pied, they weren't doing too well weight wise when I pulled them, so I placed them in a foster nest, they are doing much better and ready to be pulled again. The rest are less than a week old so I'm going to wait on them to fatten up a bit before pulling.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fat babies are ALWAYS a good thing!


----------

